# Wooden VW Bug



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

http://sfglobe.com/?id=684&src=cl_684


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Some things you'd say just can't be done until you see it.
Very cool…...................


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks pretty neat, but I dont think he actually *BUILT *a VW from wood… more like he glued a gazillion little wood dots to the existing bug. Would get a lot of attention driving down the street nonetheless.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice work! I guess he doesn't have to worry much about rust.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Way cool!

@stefang-Little worry about rust, but I wonder if he has to get a termite treatment every few years . . .


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

How cool is that. Thnx for the post topo


----------

